
Ask HN: Is there an equivalent of no-code for chemistry or biology? - helloiloveyou
No-code is a way for non programmers to create apps.<p>Is there something analogous that will give me a head start in chemistry or biology?
======
jryb
Not really. There is biobricks
([https://parts.igem.org/Help:An_Introduction_to_BioBricks](https://parts.igem.org/Help:An_Introduction_to_BioBricks)),
but you would need to have some background in biology and lab techniques to
know how to use them.

I'm skeptical this would ever be a thing since doing anything non-trivial
really does require understand how things work, since there are so many
confounding interactions at the molecular level.

If you really want a head start you just need to start learning the
fundamentals of those fields.

~~~
memexy
> I'm skeptical this would ever be a thing since doing anything non-trivial
> really does require understand how things work, since there are so many
> confounding interactions at the molecular level.

What are some examples of these confounding interactions?

